# YOUR MOUSERYS



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hi all some when this year im moving house and my mum said i could have a room for all my animals at the moment i only have 5 adult mice and 9 babies so they are all in the living room but i am planning to get some more. the point of this is can i see some mousery/shed pics mine will be a room not shed and i will probably keep them in tanks not plastic tubs


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a sticky full of pictures here viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78


----------

